
Prospective College Students Ask Google For Answers - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/prospective-college-students-ask-google-for-answers
======
julius_geezer
"What I’m trying to emphasize is the increasing lack of critical thinking
instigated by easy access to information that can be readily searched for on
the internet."

Thirty years ago & more my college French teacher told me that her students
had little compartments in their minds in which they stowed facts, and that
the facts in one compartment commonly did not interact with those in another.
They certainly weren't getting those facts off the internet.

